# Sound Upmix Software [5.1 to 7.1]



## Black_Lion (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there!
I have on my system a 7.1 speaker configuration, but i'm facing a few problems. Listening to music using Aimp3 i can hear sound from all the speakers due to Aimp3 internal upmix from 2 channels to 7.1.

But i have a few problems with other apps. You see, games that run at 5.1, movies that run at 5.1 or any other app that run with any configuration other then plain stereo will not be upmixed by the realteks driver (speaker fill option).

I've searched a long time on google, and i came up with some "DST Upmix Neural" software, but i just can't find any way to nor buy it, nor test it  

Since most of my games are 5.1, and most of my videos 5.1 too, i would like some help in order to get it properly use my sound system, since it's really annoying to have 7 speakers (+ sub-woofer) and only be able to use 5.1 sound (my sub-woofer system has build in upscale of the sound, but as realteks driver, only from 2 channels to 7.1 ) 

Any good software i can use? If there is no hardware, is there a good soundcard i can buy?

The realtek chip i have is Realtek® ALC 889 (Asus P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard).

Thank you in advance for any help provided


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2012)

There are a few solutions her, some are free and some arent.
Lets start off with 'DTS Upmix Neural' - from what i gather this program failed to catch on due to its hefty price tag - DTS were asking for $450(USD) for such a simple program. Not to mention the fact that Creative XFi soundcards upmix music as standard and an Xtreme Music was cheaper then the software back in 2010.

there are a few alternatives...

#1 - run 'modded' Realtek drivers that turn your ALC 889 into an XFi soundcard. unfortunately this method is really hit or miss but when you got it working then it sounds great.

Google 'Realtek XFi mod' for more details, most of the info is out of date unfortunately apart from this one at Guru3d which was posted earlier this month

#2 Get a creative XFi soundcard - Look for a cheap secondhand Creative Xtreme Music/Xtreme gamer or any asus Xonar soundcard and use the drivers located in my sig (if you do get a Xonar) and it should give you the option to turn upmixing on.

#3 Download foobar2000 (you should already have this, easily the best and most useful audio player out). Find a test 5.1 file to ensure your soundcard is set up to work properly with foobar (should be automatically)

Get the VTS wrapper. This will allow VTS plugins (what this is) to act as normal a DSP in foobar.

Follow the wiki instructions. The DTS VTS files will be in "Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\VstPlugins" for 64-bit OS'es or "Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins" for 32-bit OS'es once you have installed them. Point the Plugin directory here.

In foobar go to file->preferences->playback(tab in left column)->DSP and move neural upmix to the "active DSP's" column.

The actual DSP works well in automatic mode, so you don't need to adjust much. Regardless, to adjust settings click the neural upmix you moved to the active column to select and then click the "configure selected" button above. The only thing I've had to change is channel levels so that no clipping occurs. I have the center at -6.0 db, the LFE at +9.0 db and the rest at -2.5 db. If you leave this window open during playback, a red light will come on if clipping has occurred. Use this to adjust the levels accordingly.


----------



## Black_Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi. I''m currently using the moded drivers. They so far work, but the problem is that Creative's upmix is exactly the same as Realteks one.

It will only upmix STEREO sound, not 5.1 no Mather what =/

I can listen to music using Windows Media Player, and Realtek driver will upmix it normally, or like i daily use, I use Aimp3 options to get higher quality upmix (Aimp3 can make any sound go up to 7.1 without a sweat).

The issue here isn't exactly listening to music (since Aimp3 is simply perfect for that, as perfect as foobar), but rather the incapability of listening to 5.1 contents [again, not music, Only 5.1 Games and movies] using all 7.1 speakers, since the side speakers will not reproduce sound.

Any more ideas?

Would an PCI/ PCI-E Sound card have this feature? I mean, at least creative ones appear not to have it, since i already searched all the control panels and i seem not to be able to find it any were. The only thing that made the side speakers work was "EAX EFECTS", but it's those annoying effects like "Opera Hall" "Theater", etc that make the sound really bad :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

I apologise - silly me, i had not realised you meant upmixing from 5.1-7.1, However i think i might  have found the DTS Neural Surround UpMix program

I hope this helps, if not then i am out of ideas


----------



## Black_Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, the program you found is actually only a simple media player plug in :/

Don't worry, i'll search for a sound card that can upmix every channel to full 7.1 sound round, as soon as i receive this months payment 

Btw, can an Asus Xonar do that job? I mean, can it upmix a 5.1 Game / movie / youtube video to 7.1?

Thank you again for your time!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

Im not sure about 7.1 as i havent used a 7.1 set up in my life or know anyone who has one so other then confirming the Xonar being able to upmix to 5.1, I cant really comment. turning on some of the 'effects' (room, hallway, concert hall etc etc) does work sometimes on Xonars. but its not best or long term solution you are looking for.


----------



## Black_Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

I see. I noticed that turning those options on on my realtek did indeed get 7.1 from any channel but, it just got strange since the effects are just terrible :/

I'll have to give this one a deep read and see if i can find someone with 7.1 + a good sound card to see if it is possible or not  At least music works wonderfully hehe.

Thank you for trying to help!


----------

